# Diagrama consola Peavey PVI 8B Plus



## worlwif2 (Ene 28, 2016)

hola compañeros como estan!!!!!!! pues queria ver si me podian ayudar con un diagrama de la consola peavey PVI 8B plus....muchas gracias de antemano ...


----------

